# Knieschoner und Weste/Jacke



## kate82 (9. Juli 2011)

Hey Mädls,

könnt ihr mir verraten welche Knie-Schoner ihr trägt und welche Protektorenweste/Jacke gut ist?

DANKE DANKE und LG


----------



## sturzflocke (9. Juli 2011)

hey! ich habe fox launch short knie/schienbeinkombi und von alpinestars das stella jacket (muss aber sagen dass die vorgeformten brüste nicht so toll sind und ich mich rückblickendeher für weiches material vorne entscheiden hätte sollen^^)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (9. Juli 2011)

Hey,
ich trage Knieschoner von P.O.C http://www2.pocsports.com/products/showproduct.asp?category=20-Bike&id=20370 und das Safetyjacket von Dainese http://www.dainese.com/eu_en/multisport-summer/gladiator-evo-shield-6.html?destinazione_uso=37&cat=104.


----------



## Veloce (9. Juli 2011)

Ich hab die Sixsixone  Tomcat Knieschoner,
O 'Neal Sinner  und das
O'Neal Underdog Jacket in der größten Jugendgröße.


----------



## jo7840 (12. Juli 2011)

Ich fahre mit Troy Lee Designs Lopes Knee Guards 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...Lee-Designs-Lopes-Knee-Guard-2011::20826.html
Protektoren Jacke hab ich nicht.


----------



## kate82 (12. Juli 2011)

Hat von Euch auch jemand eine Protektorenweste? Also ohne Schulterschutz usw?


----------



## kate82 (12. Juli 2011)

Veloce" data-source="post: 8503776"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Ich hab die Sixsixone Tomcat Knieschoner,
> O 'Neal Sinner und das
> O'Neal Underdog Jacket in der größten Jugendgröße.


 

Die Sinner habe ich auch aber die kratzen so komisch, hmmmm
Wie groß bist du wenn ich fragen darf wegen der Jacke


----------



## Veloce (13. Juli 2011)

kate82 schrieb:


> die sinner habe ich auch aber die kratzen so komisch, hmmmm
> wie groß bist du wenn ich fragen darf wegen der jacke



1,65


----------

